# Rowdy Rose Redneck Table Grape Wine



## jswordy (May 7, 2012)

*Rowdy Rose Table Grape Wine*

*Rowdy Rose Table Grape Wine*

Recipe makes 10 finished gallons. Use red grapes for a rose or blush.

ABV: 14.5% with 71B-1122

30 lbs. - Thompson Seedless grapes (table grapes), stemmed
20 cans - Welch’s frozen Niagara White Grape concentrate, thawed
3 TBS – Pectic enzyme
8 TBS – Acid blend
4 TBS – Powdered wine tannin
4 TBS – Yeast nutrient
5 lbs. – Granulated sugar
2 pkgs. - Wine yeast (Lalvin 71B-1122)
Water
½ tsp - Potassium metabisulfite
1 or 2 – French medium roast oak spiroll

1.) Remove grapes from stems, discarding any less than perfect, and place in 9 or 10 one-gallon Ziplock bags. Freeze until hard. 

2.) While grapes are freezing, fill a Rubbermaid Brute 20-gallon trash can primary, or other suitable primary container, with 10 gallons of water. Shine a flashlight from inside the container to see the level on the outside, and mark it with tape or permanent marker. Add five more gallons, and again mark outside of container. Discard water.

3.) Remove grape bags from freezer and thaw. When thawed, squeeze one bag at a time to begin crushing grapes. 

4.) Empty one bag of grapes into a sanitized 5-gallon bucket.

5.) Using a potato masher, crush grapes. Transfer each bag of crushed grapes one at a time from the bucket to the sanitized large primary until finished.

6.) Add *pectic enzyme* to the crushed grape must and stir briskly.

7.) Add 20 cans *Welch’s Niagara White Grape concentrate* to the grape must.

8.) Fill primary with *water* to the 10-gallon mark.

9.) Add remaining ingredients, *EXCEPT yeast nutrient, granulated sugar, wine yeast *and* potassium metabisulfite.*

10.) Using a clean, sanitized glass container, skim off some juice from the must, leaving grapes behind. Test for specific gravity and record result. Starting SG at yeast innoculation should be 1.100 (common at this stage is 1.070-1.080).

11.) Bring 2 cups water to a boil. Shut off heat and dissolve *5 pounds granulated sugar* into water. (Note: Sugar may not totally dissolve. That’s OK.)

12.) Slowly add most of this *sugar syrup* to must, stirring briskly as you add. Test another sample for SG. If not 1.100, add *sugar syrup* while stirring until desired reading is achieved. Gauge volume. Using fementer marks as a guide, top up with water and sugar to about 12 gallons, keeping SG at 1.100.

13.) Retain the last test batch of juice in the refrigerator as a yeast starter.

14.) Add *yeast nutrient* and *potassium metabisulfite *to must. Stir must well. Set aside for 12 hours.

15.) Warm juice sample to 90-100 degrees (lukewarm to touch). Add *2 packages yeast.* When yeast activity is detected (foaming), add yeast and juice to must.

16.) At 1.00 SG (about 5 days), strain wine through bucket paint filter into 2 5-gallon buckets. Twist and squeeze filter to extract juice. Clean Brute primary and pour wine back into it. 

17.) Let rest one day to settle, then rack wine to two 5-gallon carboys. About 2 gallons in bottom of primary will be lees and grape settlings. Discard or if desired rack any overage into 1-gallon jugs. Top up if necessary with water or red wine. Use gallons to top up later or bottle contents later.

18.) Rack again at one month; oak at this racking if desired. If using 1 spiroll, put it in one carboy and transfer to next one later. If using 2, put one in each carboy. Suspend spirolls in wine with sanitized fishing line.

19.) Taste wine at 2 weeks after oaking. If oak taste is acceptable, transfer to other carboy and repeat process, or remove spirolls from both if 2 were used. Top up.

20.) Rack every 30 days until clear; then stabilize, sweeten if desired, and bottle. Wine should be cleared after the second or third racking.

21.) Age 6 months.

This is my original recipe.


----------



## cbritton (Jan 3, 2013)

I think I'll give this recipe a try in a 5 gallon batch. I've been looking for a nice table wine recipe like this.
I'll update with results.


----------

